# Bowtech 101st Airborne - Evaluation



## RDH

*Thanks for the info*

I was really interested in the comments regarding the 101st. I have pretty much narrowed my next bow to one of two bows the 101st being one of them.

I haven't had a chance to shoot this bow as our local shop is waiting on their order from Bowtech. One question I'd like an answer to. When at full draw is there any valley to speak of? Some bows I've tried had zero valley or nearly so. If an amount almost equal to the draw force was not used during full draw the cam(s) would begain rolling (string going forward). I realize that's the nature of the speed cams/bows but some I recently shot were not for me. I'm hoping the 101st will be a little more to my liking.

Maybe its just me but bows like this makes holding on target for any time poor at best. 

Thanks an good luck with your new bow.


----------



## shootsme1

*tough drawing*

the only complaint i have with the new bowtechs is yes there fast at lower lbs but they,re so hard to draw you can almost draw a 70 one cam as easy as 60 lbs in the bowtech other than that they seem fine.


----------



## slim9300

RDH said:


> I was really interested in the comments regarding the 101st. I have pretty much narrowed my next bow to one of two bows the 101st being one of them.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to shoot this bow as our local shop is waiting on their order from Bowtech. One question I'd like an answer to. When at full draw is there any valley to speak of? Some bows I've tried had zero valley or nearly so. If an amount almost equal to the draw force was not used during full draw the cam(s) would begain rolling (string going forward). I realize that's the nature of the speed cams/bows but some I recently shot were not for me. I'm hoping the 101st will be a little more to my liking.
> 
> Maybe its just me but bows like this makes holding on target for any time poor at best.
> 
> Thanks an good luck with your new bow.


Best valley of any bow out there in my opinion. It truly seems to almost lock back, it's actually pretty changeling to let an arrow down. The draw stop post is something I couldn't live without also. Make sure it's set at 80% and everything is to spec and you will be very happy.


----------



## RxBowhunter

Thanks for the informative evaluation. :thumbs_up The 101st looks like a great bow!


----------



## RDH

Thanks for the feedback. Tired of waiting so am traveling tomorrow to another dealer that has a good supply of Bowtechs. A good chance I won't be alone on my return trip.


----------



## Bemis

RDH said:


> A good chance I won't be alone on my return trip.


That's what got me into archery...went to "take a look" came home with a BowTech. :wink:


----------



## RDH

Well I came home from a two hundred mile round trip by myself. That's not because I didn't like what I saw/shot rather because the dealer didn't have the rest I want along with a few more items. Word has it I should be able to pick my bow up in about a week.

Shooting the 101st was everything I had hoped for. Plenty of speed an much smoother than I had imanged for a speed bow. Slim9300 has it right (thanks) regarding the valley. 

I'll admit to some apprehension going to a bow manufacture I've had zero experience with, a hoyt fan for many years, an still. With so many positive comments regarding this bow and how well I liked the way it shoots, I feel confident I made a good decision.

Looking forward to spending a lot of time with this bow. 

I'll be in touch....

Bob


----------



## archery_hunter

*My take on my new 101st*



RDH said:


> I was really interested in the comments regarding the 101st. I have pretty much narrowed my next bow to one of two bows the 101st being one of them.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to shoot this bow as our local shop is waiting on their order from Bowtech. One question I'd like an answer to. When at full draw is there any valley to speak of? Some bows I've tried had zero valley or nearly so. If an amount almost equal to the draw force was not used during full draw the cam(s) would begain rolling (string going forward). I realize that's the nature of the speed cams/bows but some I recently shot were not for me. I'm hoping the 101st will be a little more to my liking.
> 
> Maybe its just me but bows like this makes holding on target for any time poor at best.
> 
> Thanks an good luck with your new bow.


I shot and deciphered numerous bows before making my painstaking decision on going with the BT 101ST.

In regards to drawing the cam over to the valley, it's all relative to what one is capable of pulling. The standard rule applies to any shooter & bow. Sit on the ground, back errect, legs in a VEE, draw the bow straight back without any bit of movement or contorting. Simply pull the bow straight back. If you can not do that straight back smooth, the bow is too much weight for you. It's pretty simple.

My 101st is at 72 Lbs 27.5" DL. It draws fine for me, and has one of if not the best holding characteristics of any bow I have ever shot in 30+ years. The valley is awesome too for my liking anyways.

Bowtechs QC, fit and finish, overall feel and speed are hard to beat these days in the overall picture of todays many great bows.

I ordered mine in Mossy Oak Brush. I gotta tell ya, the In-Velvet soft camo almost rubber like feel and quality of the Camo itself is unreal. I was going to order an accessory 1 piece grip, rather than the standard side plate grip, but after having that in hand now, I changed my mind for my overall grip/feel and sense of warmth the InVelvet gives. 

I am lovin that Bow(tech) 101st

I will post speeds soon as I complete more testing/setup--Hunting set up--
27"- 425 total Grn 340 AXIS Nano's tipped with a Steel Force 125 Phat head @ 72#'s. 13.5% FOC--Oh is that going to leave a mark!

By the way, a little push for AT member onestringer, who makes some awesome custom as you like em wraps--He made me some 6" x.95 W--
MO Brush flame into white wraps for my Nano Axis that are awesome!!


----------



## RDH

a-h said:
"In regards to drawing the cam over to the valley, it's all relative to what one is capable of pulling."

Quite the contrary, the cam design has the paramount ingredient with regard to smoothness of the draw cycle. The poundage relates to the difficulty of draw. If too much poundage is used the cam operation (bump) is more noticable but this operation is still evident even at lower draw weights.

Also, you might consider that all bows aren't built with the same geometric cam design. Given the same draw weights different bows will display different valleys. To go a step further, some bows have adjustable valleys (a good thing). By understanding this and since at the time I hadn't shot this bow, you'll see why the concern with the valley characteristic of the 101st. As slim9300 correctly stated, this bow has a very desirable valley to him  and I now agree (again, a good thing). 

Your description used to verify proper (not excessive) draw weight is basically correct and described in many archery related publications. 

Thanks for your comments and good luck with your new bow.


----------



## slim9300

ttt


----------



## RDH

slm9300, just wanted to let you know I finally got my 101st. Picked it up a couple of days ago and have only a couple of opportunities to shoot it. Like you said, this is one great bow. Of course, I can only compare it to much older equipment. Not that my '01 ultratec is a slouch it's just not '08 technology. The speed cam is taking some getting use to but after only under a hundred shots, I'm becoming more comfortable with it. After another few hundred shots, I'll report back. Thanks again for your informative posts.


----------



## tommb

RDH said:


> slm9300, just wanted to let you know I finally got my 101st. Picked it up a couple of days ago and have only a couple of opportunities to shoot it. Like you said, this is one great bow. Of course, I can only compare it to much older equipment. Not that my '01 ultratec is a slouch it's just not '08 technology. The speed cam is taking some getting use to but after only under a hundred shots, I'm becoming more comfortable with it. After another few hundred shots, I'll report back. Thanks again for your informative posts.


How quiet is the 101st? I really like all the specs and the looks of the 101st but it was just to noisy to hunt with. Was it just that bow or is yours noisy too? Can it be silenced somehow?


----------



## RDH

I can only relate to you my very short time with this bow. The noise comes from the string stop which seems to have become less the more shooting I do. My understanding is going to the STS will futhur reduce this noise. slim9300 would be a better sourse for info on this bow as he has a lot nmore time with it. 

I just took another look at slim9300 first post. He does talk about the noise he experienced and the STS did make for less noise. Like him, I find to noise acceptable.


----------



## JOSEPH1

Hi, just wanted to say my 101 Airborne is dead quiet, I was really amazed as to how quiet it is, all you hear is the arrow hitting the target. It paper tuned in only 4 shots and is extremely fast. This bow is really awesome.


----------



## cornfield

Whereabouts are you guys finding your centershot to be? When I center my rest up that thing shoots so far left. My pins usually line up with the string and arrow shaft when viewed from behind. Now, my pins are way to the left and the arrow when nocked and viewed from above is pointing to the right. Any suggestions?


----------



## airborne101

center shot should be approx. 11/16... mine was originally set up at about 15/16 and i had good groups my i hit way to the left... and i didn't have anymore left adjustment on my sight... moved it in to 11/16 and shoot greaat


----------



## RDH

cornfield, if your sight pins are left of arrow/string alignment this is not an error. Take a look at where your cams are with regard to "normal" centershot. Start by paper tuning which will get you close. Follow up with tweaking your rest and nock point as needed. I checked the basic alignment an found very little was needed. The proof is perfect arrow flight and grouping.


----------



## fucius

Thx, Slim, good review on your 101st.
I've got mine set up at 60# and 31.5" DL = 292fps and 82 KE. That's with 435gr arrows at 30" long. Are you sure you should be shooting a 340 spine with your DL, Slim? How long are your arrows?

Took my 101st on a 3D shoot 4 the first time this past weekend - GREAT!
Now if only I can stop those nasty little jerky shakes I get like I'm an alchoholic or old man or something :darkbeer:.... I tell ya, one little jerky movement when firing at that speed and it hits way off target.  But I'll get there! :wink:


----------



## slim9300

fucius said:


> Thx, Slim, good review on your 101st.
> I've got mine set up at 60# and 31.5" DL = 292fps and 82 KE. That's with 435gr arrows at 30" long. Are you sure you should be shooting a 340 spine with your DL, Slim? How long are your arrows?
> 
> Took my 101st on a 3D shoot 4 the first time this past weekend - GREAT!
> Now if only I can stop those nasty little jerky shakes I get like I'm an alchoholic or old man or something :darkbeer:.... I tell ya, one little jerky movement when firing at that speed and it hits way off target.  But I'll get there! :wink:


My arrow is only 29" since my Whisker Biscuit acts as an overdraw. Trust me the arrow is right, Crackers shot my bow through the Hooter Shooter to get it right. Binary Cam bows are notorious for liking less spine, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## fucius

slim9300 said:


> My arrow is only 29" since my Whisker Biscuit acts as an overdraw. Trust me the arrow is right, Crackers shot my bow through the Hooter Shooter to get it right. Binary Cam bows are notorious for liking less spine, contrary to popular belief.


Cool. As long as she shoots straight and you're happy


----------



## walleyered

*Bowtech 101st Airbourne*

I just bought a 2008 Hoyt Vectrix Plus 28-1/2" /70# and love it, I also went to check out the 2008 Bowtech 101st Airbourne 28-1/2" /70# just for the heck of it and bought that too. The 101st is so fast and so smooth. After getting it dialed in I am shooting it at 30 yards with groups the size of a tuna can. Anybody who checks this bow out will be impressed. It is a straight shooter. This is the best bow I have shot thus far.


----------



## zookeeper

*101st*

I was looking for a new bow this year and sold my Hoyt Trykon. I shot the 101st, general, DXT, and Marquis. The 101st is fast. The draw is a little tough and the bow made a loud thud after the shot. General was slow compared to the 101st. It was very smooth to draw and quiet. The DXT was fast. It was smooth to draw, but had a vibration at the end of the shot. The Marquis was only 10 fps slower than the 101st. If was smooth to draw, and dead in the hand. I bought the marquis.

I would have bought the 101st, if it did not have the thud.


----------



## jrm1999

*ttt*

shot my bow next to a dxt,drenand a apex7 every body asked what i was shooting quieter then the others


----------



## fbrabham

*101st*

I replaced my stock string stop with a bowjax string stop and it reduced the noise considerably. I came off of a 1 cam and to be honest, I don't think I'll be going back. It's fast, accurate, and dead in my hand. I think it will make up in speed what little damage the noise will do.


----------

